# Artist Discography



## Yuanhou

I have begun to listen to classical instrumental recordings. My friends introduced me to certain artists that they enjoy listening. For many of them, I am having trouble finding a complete discography so that can sample recordings from their entire career. I have been in the DG website, but it only provides a partial DG discography. If someone knows of a place where I will be able to see full artist discographies, it would help me out a lot. Thanks so much.


Yuan


----------



## opus67

How about something like this?

Edit: Oops! I don't think it lists all. But the range is good, 1972-2004.


----------

